# San Jose, CA DM seeks an additional player



## Kealios (Jul 2, 2004)

I am running a 3.5 game on Thursday nights, and am currently in need of an additional player.

I have 3 full time players who run 3-5 PC's and NPC's, but we're looking for an extra body.

I've got some social requirements--I hope you understand:

You must be "normal" and socially adept, and hygenicly presentable (know what I mean?).  You have to be nice.  Party unity is of paramount to the roleplaying aspect here, and you have to like to get along with people.

Think I'm being unfair?  We're all 30+ and in careers, most with wives or fiancees.  You'll be in my home, and my pregnant wife has to be able to stand being around us.  Other than that, we're a ton of fun.  Laughing and joking are the sounds heard 'round the table, and our play style has a good mix of combat and adventure, with some puzzle-solving and intrigue.

Holler at me at kealios@sbcglobal.net, or call me at 408/315-9199.  My name is Gavin.  We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Kealios (Jul 8, 2004)

/bump


----------

